# How To Write a Classic Disney-Style Song Intro



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey all! In today's video, let's explore a fun topic: writing a Disney-style song intro! Using secondary dominants and exploring the circle of 5ths, how can we pull this off? Enjoy


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jul 17, 2019)

You do a great job with your videos @ChrisSiuMusic and I really enjoyed this one. Excellent use of the circle of fifths. Too bad Disney is moving away from music like yours and cheapening their music. Anyway, fight the good fight and keep making videos. Perhaps fate will be kind and reward hard work and knowledge and your music will flourish as it deserves. Blessing to you my friend.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Jul 17, 2019)

Your videos are great. I too am a fan of that more traditional Alan Menken sound. I think you hit it right on the head by saying to come up with ideas that aren't rigidly diatonic-keeps the music fresh and your listener engaged but still sounding tonal.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 17, 2019)

Paul T McGraw said:


> You do a great job with your videos @ChrisSiuMusic and I really enjoyed this one. Excellent use of the circle of fifths. Too bad Disney is moving away from music like yours and cheapening their music. Anyway, fight the good fight and keep making videos. Perhaps fate will be kind and reward hard work and knowledge and your music will flourish as it deserves. Blessing to you my friend.


Thank you so much Paul, that really means a lot to me.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 18, 2019)

Rick McGuire said:


> Your videos are great. I too am a fan of that more traditional Alan Menken sound. I think you hit it right on the head by saying to come up with ideas that aren't rigidly diatonic-keeps the music fresh and your listener engaged but still sounding tonal.


Thanks Rick!


----------



## Garry (Jul 18, 2019)

Love watching stuff like this - really helps. Thanks Chris.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 18, 2019)

Garry said:


> Love watching stuff like this - really helps. Thanks Chris.


Thanks Garry


----------



## Abdulrahman (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 13, 2019)

Abdulrahman said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------

